# Frogs & Toads > Pacman Frogs >  bubble/swelling on front leg

## Burra

Hi all!  My frog is doing great, except today I noticed a bubble on his/her right front leg.  It feels like it is air filled, and doesn't seem to bother him when I touch it or lightly squeeze it.  He is eating fine, pooping normal, temp is 85.  I am soaking new eco earth to change it tomorrow, it's been a month today.  I clean his water daily.  There is now obvious injury, bite, or scab, and I don't feed crickets so I really don't think it could even be from a bite.  I can't post pics right now, just looking for ideas until I can get a pic up.  I can take him to the herp vet tomorrow if needed, but I'm really not sure at this point.  Oh, and he is young, I've only had him a month.  He was quarter sized when I got him.  This is not my first pacman, so I do have some experience, but this bubble/swelling on a leg is something I've never heard of before.

----------


## Lija

is it just on one leg? pics would be very helpful.

 temps at 85 are too high, you want 80-82 (day) 76-78( night)

----------


## Burra

I actually just increased it to 85 today, I thought it might help, I'll decrease it.  One heater goes off at night and temps go down to around to 78.
Yes, it's one leg.  By the elbow.  I'll get pics, I'm just not able to tonight.  I was just hoping someone else had a similar experience as I can't find any info on a problem like this.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> I actually just increased it to 85 today, I thought it might help, I'll decrease it.  One heater goes off at night and temps go down to around to 78.
> Yes, it's one leg.  By the elbow.  I'll get pics, I'm just not able to tonight.  I was just hoping someone else had a similar experience as I can't find any info on a problem like this.


Sounds like either a Cyst or infection. I think its a good idea to take him to the herp Vet. These can be anything and if it pops then its a whole different problem. Get it checked.

----------


## DVirginiana

Hey, does the official care sheet posted on here need to be updated?  It says 80-85 is acceptable for daytime temps.  Just asking, because this is the second time in a few days that I've read people saying 85 is dangerously high.

Huh, air-filled sounds kind of strange.  Could that be edema under the skin?  Like, just excess retained fluid?  Seems like a cyst or infection would feel more obviously fluid or have more resistance than that.  Pictures would help.  Of course, if you're worried and you have easy access to a herp vet go ahead and try to get him there.

----------


## DeeDub

How 'bout a pic?  We can talk about it all day but a picture is worth....oh hell you know the rest.

85 is just fine.

----------


## Burra

It does not feel like fluid at all.  It really feels like an air bubble.  I'm a vet tech, but the practice I'm at does not work with exotics, so I can't be 100% sure of anything.  Ugh.  I've only had him a month, I hate him to have issues already.  But you are right, I don't want it to rupture regardless of what it is.  I guess we'll be off to the herp vet tomorrow.

And yes, clarification on temps would be wonderful.  I was going by the care info and I know most cold blooded animals do better at the higher end of their heating range when they are ill.  That was why I increased it to 85 daytime temp today.

----------


## Burra

Yeah, I know about a pic, I'll see what I can do with my phone camera.

----------


## DeeDub

I keep my Pyxies set at 84.  It warms up to ninety sometimes and as long as they have a gradient area in thier cage where it is cooler they are just fine.  85 is a good ambient temp.  make sure they have clean water, clean deep substrate and a temp gradient and your frog will be fine (barring some health issue, I'm just talking general care).  I've watched my Pyxies and Ornate sit in the basking spot where the surface temp is over 100.  They have a big cage with a good gradient.  If they want to bask in the heat they do.  If they want to burrow into the low 70s temp range they do.  I leave them alone and let them regulate thier bodies.

There is not a perfect temp.  If your frog moves to an area of higher temp then he wants to be warmer.  If he moves to an area with lower than an 85 ambient he wants to be cooler.  Gradient is the key, not a "perfect temp of 79.9987898'....lol

----------


## Burra

Ok, I hope you can see these because it took me forever to figure out how to get them off of my phone onto the computer!  It was much easier to figure out how to post them here.

As you can see, his (I say he but have no clue, he's young) right front leg in the elbow area is swollen.  It still feels like air.  It has not gotten any worse since I noticed it.  It was not there yesterday.  The other legs are fine, I took pics for reference.  I have no clue what this is.  There is no puncture marks, just swelling.  It still doesn't seem to bother him, although I totally stressed him taking these pics.  He is not used to me yet, he still won't eat until he can't see me.

Let me know what you think, it anything.  I'm stumped.  I see a herp vet visit coming, but I'd still like to see if anyone has any ideas.

----------


## DeeDub

Nice looking frog...except for the disgusting bubble twin on it's arm.  This is above my paygrade.  Take it to the vet.  Best of luck.  Poor little fellow.

----------


## Burra

I know, I kind of figured that but was hoping someone here may have had a similar experience.  I mean, wth is that???  And why did it pop up overnight????  Ugh.  At least it doesn't seem painful until we can get to the vet tomorrow.  Just remembered I can make an appointment now online.

----------


## DVirginiana

My guess is infection, with it popping up overnight like that.  The vet will probably just lance and drain it, maybe give you some antibiotics.  Unless something we can't see is wrong he probably has a good chance of getting over this quick.

----------


## Burra

Blah, the earliest I can make an appointment online is for Tuesday.  I'll call tomorrow to see if they can squeeze me in, this bubble grew so fast I don't want it to wait.  
I'll let you know what he says as even though I am mortified by the bubble, I am fascinated by it as well.  I hate when I don't know what something is!

In other news, Petco had a Fantasy today.  I didn't have the money to snag it (although it was normal priced), but if it's still there next week it's mine!  My friend has a 15 gallon tank he no longer needs.

----------


## Burra

> My guess is infection, with it popping up overnight like that.  The vet will probably just lance and drain it, maybe give you some antibiotics.  Unless something we can't see is wrong he probably has a good chance of getting over this quick.


Thanks for at least taking a guess and making me feel better!  I've only had him a month, and he was shipped so I don't know what his previous conditions were.  Hopefully that's it.

----------


## DeeDub

That's pretty sweet.  I love when stores don't know what they have.  There is a thread on here where someone picked up a "black throated fantasy frog".... Cornuta!!!  Awesome find...now I need to find that stuff.  All I'v found lately locally was an overpriced, turd brown with a little green fantasy that ended up with a deviated hyoid (bone in the throat?)??  I saw it when I went to pick it up and they wouldn't discount the little dude.  He's still there and has at least fattened up some.

On a good note, I was pissed so I went and put an add on FC and Mikesfrogs replied pointing me to this site.  Now I have two cornuta and a peppermint on the way tomorrow.. ;-)

----------


## Burra

Ok, he's exactly the same today, no worse, no better.  He was hiding in his fake plant, probably because I scared him for the pics last night.  He gets stressed much easier than my previous frog, so let's hope he's ok with his vet visit at 4:15 today!  (That's EST for my far away froggie friends!)

Thanks for the help, I'll keep everyone posted on what the vet says.

----------


## Burra

On a good note, I was pissed so I went and put an add on FC and Mikesfrogs replied pointing me to this site.  Now I have two cornuta and a peppermint on the way tomorrow.. ;-)[/QUOTE]

Awesome!  I'd love to get a cornuta someday!  Like, after I pay this vet bill! :Big Grin:

----------


## DVirginiana

> That's pretty sweet.  I love when stores don't know what they have.


Except when they try to sell you a plain brown cranwelli for $40 because they are living in imagination land and think it's an ornate   :Cool:

----------


## Lija

with as much certainty as i can have over the monitor screen  :Smile:  i think it is an abscess ( infection), location is pretty typical as well the fact of appearing over night, it needs surgical attention, take it to the vet asap. and please keep us updated.

----------


## Lija

> Now I have two cornuta and a peppermint on the way tomorrow.. ;-)



 to say I'm jealous would be understatement :lol:

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Hey, does the official care sheet posted on here need to be updated?  It says 80-85 is acceptable for daytime temps.  Just asking, because this is the second time in a few days that I've read people saying 85 is dangerously high.
> 
> Huh, air-filled sounds kind of strange.  Could that be edema under the skin?  Like, just excess retained fluid?  Seems like a cyst or infection would feel more obviously fluid or have more resistance than that.  Pictures would help.  Of course, if you're worried and you have easy access to a herp vet go ahead and try to get him there.


It needs to be cleaified. 80° to 85° for adults and subadults. 80° to 82° for babies and juvies. They can handle temps as high as 87°, but the lower to mid 80°s are ideal.

EDIT; For CB Pacs of course.  :Smile:

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> with as much certainty as i can have over the monitor screen  i think it is an abscess ( infection), location is pretty typical as well the fact of appearing over night, it needs surgical attention, take it to the vet asap. and please keep us updated.



Someone has been doing their homework and some extra credit  :Smile:

----------


## Lija

> Someone has been doing their homework and some extra credit


 :lol:

----------


## Burra

Well, back from the vet.  He thinks it is an infection, BUT is concerned that it might also be starting on this other leg.  It's hard to tell for sure, their legs are so chubby, but if it is, then it may instead be liver failure.  We are doing an antibiotic for 1 week and if there is no change he wants to do a work up to check his organ function.  Until them he wants him on paper towels and as clean as possible as eco earth holds bacteria.  

Here is the one thing I'm kind of confused on.  The vet said that even though he is an albino, he absolutely needs some UVB light to process his calcium.  He said just a few hours of a full spectrum light daily.  Everything I see says different, that the UVB light will burn him.  Any comments from long term albino keepers?

So $78 dollars later I have to wait a week and see.  Oh, and try to medicate a frog. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Well, back from the vet.  He thinks it is an infection, BUT is concerned that it might also be starting on this other leg.  It's hard to tell for sure, their legs are so chubby, but if it is, then it may instead be liver failure.  We are doing an antibiotic for 1 week and if there is no change he wants to do a work up to check his organ function.  Until them he wants him on paper towels and as clean as possible as eco earth holds bacteria.  
> 
> Here is the one thing I'm kind of confused on.  The vet said that even though he is an albino, he absolutely needs some UVB light to process his calcium.  He said just a few hours of a full spectrum light daily.  Everything I see says different, that the UVB light will burn him.  Any comments from long term albino keepers?
> 
> So $78 dollars later I have to wait a week and see.  Oh, and try to medicate a frog.


UVB can blind them and burn their skin. Use a calcium supplement that contains Vitamin D3. This replaces the need for UVB lighting since UVB radiation is used to produce Vitamin D3 naturally in the body. It is unnecessary and dangerous for Albinos.

When your frog Urinates is there mucus in its urine?

Liver cancer is a possibility. They will get fluid blisters and also will begin to bloat when the liver begins to shut down. There is no know treatment for Liver Cancer in amphibians. 

Lets hope it is just an infection. I lost one recently to Liver Cancer.

----------


## Burra

Thanks Grif!  I have been using Calcium with D3, no UVB.  Everything I read, including the care sheet here, says the same.  The vet said he needs a small amount of UVB or he can't metabolize the calcium, even with the D3.  I know this is true for bearded dragons, not albino pacmans.

I haven't noticed mucus in the urine, but he always jumps in his water bowl to go.  I'll keep an eye on it.  Really hoping it's an infection.  Sorry about your recent loss, they are chubby little family members!

----------


## Lija

> Well, back from the vet.  He thinks it is an infection, BUT is concerned that it might also be starting on this other leg.  It's hard to tell for sure, their legs are so chubby, but if it is, then it may instead be liver failure.  We are doing an antibiotic for 1 week and if there is no change he wants to do a work up to check his organ function.  Until them he wants him on paper towels and as clean as possible as eco earth holds bacteria.  
> 
> Here is the one thing I'm kind of confused on.  The vet said that even though he is an albino, he absolutely needs some UVB light to process his calcium.  He said just a few hours of a full spectrum light daily.  Everything I see says different, that the UVB light will burn him.  Any comments from long term albino keepers?
> 
> So $78 dollars later I have to wait a week and see.  Oh, and try to medicate a frog.


 that is part of keeping pets, you have to pay vet bills, I'm glad you took him in, my highest vet bill for exotic animal was over 300$  for hamster  and similar for a frog (that is with huge employee discount). To medicate a frog is not that difficult by the way :Smile:  especially when they're tong trained.
 what you were told to do sounds like a very good plan, remember to change paper towels every day

----------


## Burra

Yeah, I'm just hit with sticker shock at the exotic vet because the vet I work at doesn't see exotics, so no discount!  I'm used to free exams and meds at cost!  LOL!  It's all good, I would never let an animal suffer.  

I gave him his first dose, not very hard.  He is young, I've only had him 3 weeks, and I've been trying to tong train him but he's not cooperating.  He won't eat if I'm anywhere near his enclosure.

At least he's still eating fine and pooping.  When that stops you know there's a problem.  

Keeping my fingers crossed it's just an infection.

----------


## Lija

> Yeah, I'm just hit with sticker shock at the exotic vet because the vet I work at doesn't see exotics, so no discount!  I'm used to free exams and meds at cost!  LOL!  It's all good, I would never let an animal suffer.


 i respect you for that! wish there are more people who think this way and care for their pets! 

P.S. I'm pretty sure when I paid 300+ for a hamster people thought I'm crazy, he had heart  problems and was in critical condition when we took him in, so he spent a night in a oxigen cage + all meds, UV + overnight care, BUT he lived for 3 more month after that. a friend of mine recently spent over 5000$ for spine surgery on her dog and now got news that she is looking into spending another 5000+ for chemotherapy and another surgery. You do what you gotta do, that is responsibility you are taking getting an pet.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> i respect you for that! wish there are more people who think this way and care for their pets! 
> 
> P.S. I'm pretty sure when I paid 300+ for a hamster people thought I'm crazy, he had heart  problems and was in critical condition when we took him in, so he spent a night in a oxigen cage + all meds, UV + overnight care, BUT he lived for 3 more month after that. a friend of mine recently spent over 5000$ for spine surgery on her dog and now got news that she is looking into spending another 5000+ for chemotherapy and another surgery. You do what you gotta do, that is responsibility you are taking getting an pet.


I couldn't have said it better myself  :Smile:

----------


## DVirginiana

Hopefully it'll just be an infection.  I've had other animals die of liver failure; pretty gross way to go.

The problem with exotics a lot of times is that the animals are so tiny and fragile to begin with, compared to dogs or cats anyway.  Half the time you're paying for something that has a good chance of getting your pet well again.  The other half the time you could be paying hundreds of dollars for something that has a small chance of working and might only add a few weeks of highly medicated life for the animal.

----------


## MatthewM1

> Hopefully it'll just be an infection.  I've had other animals die of liver failure; pretty gross way to go.
> 
> The problem with exotics a lot of times is that the animals are so tiny and fragile to begin with, compared to dogs or cats anyway.  Half the time you're paying for something that has a good chance of getting your pet well again.  The other half the time you could be paying hundreds of dollars for something that has a small chance of working and might only add a few weeks of highly medicated life for the animal.


When I was younger one of our cats decided to try and eat a wasp it found in the house, and it stung its throat. $600 later it passed

----------


## Burra

Yes, unfortunately sometimes the money we spend seems to be for nothing, but at least it gave us peace of mind that we tried and we did the right thing.  I got a rescue Weimaraner 2 years ago and he immediately tore his achilles tendon.  Major surgery at U of Penn, got the screw taken out and immediately tore his CCL.  Like, before he even left Penn!  I stopped counting at 10000, and keep in mind even at U of Penn I got a small, courtesy discount for being a tech!  In his case, it turned out fine.  He is worth every penny, as my frog will be if he pulls through.

----------


## DVirginiana

Hopefully this won't be for nothing.   :Smile:   If it's just an infection he'll probably be just fine.  

I'd be more willing to pay crazy amounts of money to give a dog or cat a few more months than a reptile...  Mainly just because you can improve their quality of life just by giving them more time and attention and make being sick more bearable.  You know, like they're getting something out of it too.  With reptiles, I worry that it's just keeping them around feeling horrible for my sake more than theirs since extra attention and giving meds just stresses them.  Of course, I'll spend as much money as I need to if it's going to give them extra quality time, but not just for extra sick time if that makes any sense?

----------


## Burra

He is still eating and pooping normally.  No mucus in the urine. He even shed yesterday.  Yet there is no change in the swelling.  No worse,no better.  I know amphibians and reptiles generally take longer to heal than our furry friends, but I hate not knowing exactly what this is  I do feel it's a good sign that everything else is normal though.

Going back to Petco this weekend to see if that Fantasy is still there!  If he is, he'll be coming home with me!  Can't have an empty tank offered to me and not fill it!

----------


## Lija

> Going back to Petco this weekend to see if that Fantasy is still there!  If he is, he'll be coming home with me!  Can't have an empty tank offered to me and not fill it!



 Congratulations! you are on  stage 1 of frog addiction :Frog Smile: 

 i hope your other guy is going to be fine soon, you are AHT, right? then you know that the only way to surely treat abscess is to open it up, I would do cytology first to figure out the cause, then open the thing and treat accordingly, your vet decided to try more conservative approach first which is smart given  that frogs are very fragile are you going back to him after you done with your meds?

----------


## Burra

Yes, actually, the vet said to call in a week if there is no improvement.  If there is, the antibiotics are for 2-3 weeks.  I just had a job interview today at that office (it is much closer to home for me) and he said to check back with him about my frog at the beginning of next week.  

Has anyone here ever used Reptaid for their frogs?  It's an all natural, holistic remedy for infections and intestinal parasites.  You put a drop or 2 in water and soak them for 20 minutes a day.  I have it for my bearded dragons as I was using it for my rescue.  I'm wondering if a soak or two would help, but I'd like to hear if anyone else has used it succesfully with a frog.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Yes, actually, the vet said to call in a week if there is no improvement.  If there is, the antibiotics are for 2-3 weeks.  I just had a job interview today at that office (it is much closer to home for me) and he said to check back with him about my frog at the beginning of next week.  
> 
> Has anyone here ever used Reptaid for their frogs?  It's an all natural, holistic remedy for infections and intestinal parasites.  You put a drop or 2 in water and soak them for 20 minutes a day.  I have it for my bearded dragons as I was using it for my rescue.  I'm wondering if a soak or two would help, but I'd like to hear if anyone else has used it succesfully with a frog.


I would do some research on the product. Not all reptile products are safe for amphibians. Especially meds like that.

----------


## Lija

> Yes, actually, the vet said to call in a week if there is no improvement.  If there is, the antibiotics are for 2-3 weeks.  I just had a job interview today at that office (it is much closer to home for me) and he said to check back with him about my frog at the beginning of next week.  
> 
> Has anyone here ever used Reptaid for their frogs?  It's an all natural, holistic remedy for infections and intestinal parasites.  You put a drop or 2 in water and soak them for 20 minutes a day.  I have it for my bearded dragons as I was using it for my rescue.  I'm wondering if a soak or two would help, but I'd like to hear if anyone else has used it succesfully with a frog.


I think i was looking at that one a bit ago.... it is alcohol based isn't it?

----------


## Burra

Yes, alcohol and distilled water.  Here is a copy/paste of the ingredients from the website.  
Reptaid 													Ingredients:
*														Olive Leaf* - 														Helps keep colds and flu 														at bay, supports immune 														system, high in 														antioxidants. Olive Leaf 														is an excellent 														anti-microbial that will 														kill viruses and 														bacteria. *														Mustard Seed* - 														Used in fevers, colds 														and influenza. Helps 														move acute conditions 														from the body more 														quickly. *														Black Seed* - An 														overall tonic herb known 														for its effects on the 														respiratory system, 														stomach and intestinal 														tract, kidney and liver, 														and the circulatory and 														immune system.*														Pau D’arco* - 														South American herb that 														is used for parasites 														and fungus. Also used 														for dry cough, 														anti-inflammatory and 														blood cleansing. We also 														use this herb for it’s 														anti-bacterial 														properties. Large doses 														or continued use of this 														product can cause 														miscarriage in pregnant 														animals. *														Cloves* - To rid 														the body of any 														microscopic parasites 														and soothes the 														intestinal tract. Strong 														disinfecting action.														*														Grapefruit Seed Extract*– Used as a parasitic 														for small parasites. Has 														anti-bacterial, 														anti-fungal and 														anti-viral properties. 														For more information go 														to 														www.biochemresearch.com.														*Alcohol* - To 														bring out the properties 														in the herbs and 														preserve the tincture.														*Distilled Water.**														A single 1 ounce bottle 														contains 300 doses.

*I'm just asking because I actually have it on hand.  The website says it's safe, but I really want to hear someone else had success with it before I try it.  It worked great for my rescue bearded dragon, but they take it orally and are totally different than frogs.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Yes, alcohol and distilled water.  Here is a copy/paste of the ingredients from the website.  
> Reptaid 													Ingredients:
> *														Olive Leaf* - 														Helps keep colds and flu 														at bay, supports immune 														system, high in 														antioxidants. Olive Leaf 														is an excellent 														anti-microbial that will 														kill viruses and 														bacteria. *														Mustard Seed* - 														Used in fevers, colds 														and influenza. Helps 														move acute conditions 														from the body more 														quickly. *														Black Seed* - An 														overall tonic herb known 														for its effects on the 														respiratory system, 														stomach and intestinal 														tract, kidney and liver, 														and the circulatory and 														immune system.*														Pau D’arco* - 														South American herb that 														is used for parasites 														and fungus. Also used 														for dry cough, 														anti-inflammatory and 														blood cleansing. We also 														use this herb for it’s 														anti-bacterial 														properties. Large doses 														or continued use of this 														product can cause 														miscarriage in pregnant 														animals. *														Cloves* - To rid 														the body of any 														microscopic parasites 														and soothes the 														intestinal tract. Strong 														disinfecting action.														*														Grapefruit Seed Extract*– Used as a parasitic 														for small parasites. Has 														anti-bacterial, 														anti-fungal and 														anti-viral properties. 														For more information go 														to 														www.biochemresearch.com.														*Alcohol* - To 														bring out the properties 														in the herbs and 														preserve the tincture.														*Distilled Water.**														A single 1 ounce bottle 														contains 300 doses.
> 
> *I'm just asking because I actually have it on hand.  The website says it's safe, but I really want to hear someone else had success with it before I try it.  It worked great for my rescue bearded dragon, but they take it orally and are totally different than frogs.


I don't believe it's safe for Amphibians. Alcohol is poison them and a small amount can be fatal. Clove oil is used as a anesthetic and for euthanization. Not sure if cloves themselves being in the formula would cause death like the oil does. I guess it would depend on the amount. This may be one of those products that is possibly safe for Reptiles, but not amphibians.

Can you consult your exotic Vet?

----------


## Lija

oh yes, that is the one i was thinking. DO NOT use it for a frog, Grif will explain more i hope, but so you know clove oil is used to euthanize frogs, alcohol is a big nono too.

 edit and Grif was faster then me  :Smile: 

 and another edit- i would be very cautious using any herbs or their extracts for frogs, they're very sensitive to everything and there's no research done in terms of safety of using those. I've just lost a frog who didn't make it after anesthesia with clove oil, trust me you don't want to start experimenting with  anything. Use repti - aid by fluckers (?) to give a boost, it is safe and approved to use.

----------


## Burra

That's why I asked if anyone had any thoughts or experience with it, THANKS!!  It seemed harsh for a frog, which is why I asked to begin with.  It is sad that they market it as safe for frogs.  Most people would use it without questioning it.

Thanks again!

----------


## Burra

PS I seriously love this little guy and just want him to pull through and get better.  I know it's only been a few days on the antibiotic and I need to be patient, but I just can't.  He's been a scaredy frog since I got him and I thought the daily medicating would make it worse, but it seems like there's been a little trust built up now.  He doesn't seem to mind his chicken flavored antibiotic, and doesn't seem to mind me opening the lid to the tank anymore.  He still hates being picked up, which is fine because I don't plan on handling him except when necessary when this is over.  Thank you all for your unending patience and help.  I know I'm a pain.  LOL.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> PS I seriously love this little guy and just want him to pull through and get better.  I know it's only been a few days on the antibiotic and I need to be patient, but I just can't.  He's been a scaredy frog since I got him and I thought the daily medicating would make it worse, but it seems like there's been a little trust built up now.  He doesn't seem to mind his chicken flavored antibiotic, and doesn't seem to mind me opening the lid to the tank anymore.  He still hates being picked up, which is fine because I don't plan on handling him except when necessary when this is over.  Thank you all for your unending patience and help.  I know I'm a pain.  LOL.


Not at all. If you don't ask then you never learn.  :Smile:

----------


## DVirginiana

> PS I seriously love this little guy and just want him to pull through and get better.  I know it's only been a few days on the antibiotic and I need to be patient, but I just can't.  He's been a scaredy frog since I got him and I thought the daily medicating would make it worse, but it seems like there's been a little trust built up now.  He doesn't seem to mind his chicken flavored antibiotic, and doesn't seem to mind me opening the lid to the tank anymore.  He still hates being picked up, which is fine because I don't plan on handling him except when necessary when this is over.  Thank you all for your unending patience and help.  I know I'm a pain.  LOL.


Working with sick animals really does build trust that it would take forever to build otherwise.  I've done a lot of rehab work with wild animals, and it's amazing how friendly they become, even ones that are adults and have spent their whole lives in the wild.  I guess they figure if you aren't going to eat them when they're weak you're probably safe lol.




> I don't believe it's safe for Amphibians. Alcohol is poison them ans a small amount can be fatal. Clove oil is used as a anesthetic and for euthanization. Not sure if cloves themselves being in the formula would cause death like the oil does. I guess it would depend on the amount. This may be one of those products that is possibly safe for Reptiles, but not amphibians.
> 
> Can you consult your exotic Vet?


Any medicinal properties as well as the smell of a plant like cloves comes from the essential oils.  If they're using it as an ingredient or for aromatic purposes it's a safe bet that there's enough oil to have an effect. Yikes.. After looking at the ingredient list I'd be wary of giving that to even my reptiles, but I'd never give it to my frog.

----------


## DeeDub

It was clearly stated, but to reiterate.  They don't need UVB. Vet is mistaken.

----------


## Burra

Hi all!  Just wanted everyone to know that the swelling is starting to go down!!!!  It might have started yesterday, but it's slow going, I can really notice it today.  I'm so glad!

Thanks again to all for their help!  I'm hoping this puts him out of the "danger zone" now.  He still has a little over 2 more weeks of taking the antibiotic (I'll be calling the doctor, he said 2-3 weeks total).

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Hi all!  Just wanted everyone to know that the swelling is starting to go down!!!!  It might have started yesterday, but it's slow going, I can really notice it today.  I'm so glad!
> 
> Thanks again to all for their help!  I'm hoping this puts him out of the "danger zone" now.  He still has a little over 2 more weeks of taking the antibiotic (I'll be calling the doctor, he said 2-3 weeks total).


That's good to hear. Keep us posted.

----------


## DVirginiana

Hooray!

Definitely be sure to go the whole course of antibiotics.  It always seems excessive, but you don't want the infection to linger and then come back.  Recently ran into that with a young snake that had a lip infection. Stopped treating for a few days when it looked completely gone, but then it came back with a vengeance.

----------


## Lija

great news! thank you for updating us, so so good to hear he is getting better.

----------


## Blumpert

My frog has the same problem. What happened to your's?

----------

